# FS:Aussie Lungfish,ST and more MONSTERS



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

MONSTER FISHES FOR SALE. ONE TIME DEAL YOU WONT OFTEN SEE
13"+ aussie lungfish $1000









11-12" Giant redtail gourami $50









11" sailfin pim catfish $100









24"+ ripsaw catfish $100


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Get them all for $1900. Saves you $50

COMBO DEAL
AUL AND ST $1500


----------



## yuppa (Apr 22, 2010)

One of very few *real* ST in the lower mainland.. Even with one eye, thats still a bargain!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

yuppa said:


> One of very few *real* ST in the lower mainland.. Even with one eye, thats still a bargain!


Was planning to keep it for life but 3 months aways in asia and it will get hungry and might eat my other fish and could end up getting choke.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Now that's ONE SEXY flagtail! =) FREE BUMP FOR YOU!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

We can make combo deals just name the fish available for sale and we can work on the price


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

hey that gourami... i have some giant tiger barbs and some algae eaters... would they get eaten?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus said:


> hey that gourami... i have some giant tiger barbs and some algae eaters... would they get eaten?


How big are they? I have mix them with 6" slender bichirs and they don't get bothered.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

how much for the brown/albino ck ? good buddy [email protected]!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> how much for the brown/albino ck ? good buddy [email protected]!


Golden ck is not for sale. Hard to find.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

King-eL said:


> Golden ck is not for sale. Hard to find.


haha so are aul ? but your selling one of those ....


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

1" 1/2 i would say around... prety much the max tiger barbs get.... and the algae eaters are full grown tcae


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> haha so are aul ? but your selling one of those ....


I got 4 remaining AUL. Also I can get AUL anytime I want. Golden spotless CK are hard as you have to order 25 of them and hope there are some spotless. They cost $25 each too at 4" plus $300 shipping cost and other fees. Not gonna spend another $800+ just to get one spotless CK. You be lucky if the first shipment got some spotless. If not then order again and again till one pops out and that's too much on the pocket.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus said:


> 1" 1/2 i would say around... prety much the max tiger barbs get.... and the algae eaters are full grown tcae


They might get eaten


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

King-eL said:


> I got 4 remaining AUL. Also I can get AUL anytime I want. Golden spotless CK are hard as you have to order 25 of them and hope there are some spotless. They cost $25 each too at 4" plus $300 shipping cost and other fees. Not gonna spend another $800+ just to get one spotless CK. You be lucky if the first shipment got some spotless. If not then order again and again till one pops out and that's too much on the pocket.


ahh i see , good point mang [email protected]!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

where is munster fishman, he should add this to his tank.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Once Dec. 27 and they are still with me. The sale will stop and will no longer be for sale. For those who wants hard to find fish in a good size, then this is your only chance till Dec. 27. Unless someone is going to bring them in.

I don't often sell my monster fish unless really need to.


----------



## lo sai (Apr 21, 2010)

i guess I should have raised my price on that CK when i sold it to you


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

lo sai said:


> i guess I should have raised my price on that CK when i sold it to you


You should have. That's why I'm not selling this CK to anyone.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

No trades.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Please do not pm me with other fish that are in my tank that is not being posted. THEY ARE NOT FOR SALE. What you see listed for the only one for sale.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Flagtail now sold


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

ST now sold!!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump bump!!!!


----------

